# Can't ID Plant & It's dying :/



## bubbles4ever (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys, so I'm looking for some help with this new plant I got. My boyfriend - who also has no idea what kind of plant it is - has a bunch of it in his tank and gave me a few handfuls for my aquarium. Can anyone ID what this plant is? One person said it might be wisteria but I'm still not sure.

Also, it's dying. The first few days it was okay, kind of on the paler side, but with some new green growth coming through. But now I'm finding a lot of brown, and a lot of leaves falling off. I would like to separate the new growth from the brown, but I'm not quite sure where the roots are? I don't want to separate it wrong and just have everything die.

I use flourish root tabs, flourish excel, and flourish potassium. My light isn't the best - it's a marineland LED (this one: http://www.marineland.com/Products/...te-and-blue-led-aquarium-lighting-system.aspx) but all my other plants are thriving so I have no need to upgrade at this time.

My betta really love swimming through this plant, so I really hope I can salvage it! 

Thanks


----------



## bubbles4ever (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh, and while I'm asking for help, what do I do with the baby java fern leafs in back there?! I read somewhere that you can pull them off and replant them? But I'm confused, does the baby leaf already have a rhizome or does it develop after it's pulled off? 

I'm still very new to the whole keeping plants alive and not having them die after one week thing, so bear with me!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

If that's Anacharis, Which it also looks like, CLICK HERE, then the Excel will kill it off... 

I'm actually wondering if it IS the Anacharis, not wisteria, and that's what's going on. I couldn't tell if it was one or the other, but if you're using excel and its dying off, I might start leaning towards the Anacharis over the Wisteria


----------



## livenatso (Mar 1, 2015)

The leaves look like water sprite to me


----------



## FinnyNina (Apr 19, 2015)

looks like wisteria to me, which will need planting in substrate to thrive


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, water sprite! However, this is a floating plant primarily. There are two versions of it and this one is generally planted, however, I've never had good luck with it planted and it only survives for me if it's floating. Most plants can survive floating just fine actually.

And it's not dying...not yet at least. It's just melting which is normal when a plant is transferred from one tank to the next. Basically, it's just trying to get used to the new water and stuff in your tank. It does have the possibility of completely dying off, but usually they bounce back within a week or two. Sprite also loves it's fertilizers so keep that up for sure.


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

Water Sprite... it can float and/or be planted in substrate -- it is VERY prolific.... When floating (mine is), it absorbs its nutrients through the water... it is a great absorber of ammonia, I love this plant!


----------



## bsb (Feb 21, 2015)

yup looks like water sprite. its a tough plant that doesnt need much light. i have some floating and planted doing great.

do you add salt to the water? that will wipe it out


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

I really want some of this for my tanks...


----------



## bubbles4ever (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks guys! Yeah after looking at pictures of both online, it looks way more like water sprite to me. I'll just keep up with my normal routine and see if it starts getting better in the next few weeks. 



bsb said:


> yup looks like water sprite. its a tough plant that doesnt need much light. i have some floating and planted doing great.
> 
> do you add salt to the water? that will wipe it out


And no, no salt in my tank!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm super happy you figured it out!!!


----------

